

How to ask smart questions, by Eric Raymond - ambition
http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

======
hunterjrj
I believe that a document aimed at hackers describing some basic etiquette in
dealing with the general public would be a far more useful document. This
reeks of arrogance and to me, exemplifies what is wrong with the Open Source
crowd today.

~~~
jamess
Spoken like a man who hasn't read ESR's sex tips for geeks. ESR is a weirdo,
and has had more or less nothing to do with open source for more than a decade
now.

------
henning
Here is the procedure for asking questions on the Internet:

1\. Ask your question carefully and appropriately.

2\. Watch everyone ignore you.

------
thomasswift
I'd like to append one. In a limited time frame q/a, one fast simple question
with NO 'quick' follow ups.

